# Long Hair drabness



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 14, 2007)

I have been growing out my hair...it is now below my shoulder blades, but it is looking rather dry and a mess. I have naturally wavy hair and it seems to get curlier the longer it gets.

I'm looking for tips on growing hair long. I need a hair cut, how much do I chop off? Are there any cute hair cuts for long and growing hair?

Also my hair doesn't look good. It's in dire condition. I know in another thread somebody mentioned colour filler? I'm not even sure what that is. Can someone recommend products for me? I'm in the UK but there is a Sally Beauty Supply here.

Thanks in advance. My hair is a pain.


----------



## bexy (Dec 14, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I have been growing out my hair...it is now below my shoulder blades, but it is looking rather dry and a mess. I have naturally wavy hair and it seems to get curlier the longer it gets.
> 
> I'm looking for tips on growing hair long. I need a hair cut, how much do I chop off? Are there any cute hair cuts for long and growing hair?
> 
> ...


*
if ur hair is in bad condition, do not cut it short as it will work even harder trying to grow and will make its condition worse...

get a very very good trim and maybe add some layers

go to a lush near u and the american cream conditioner or H`Suan Wen Hua and use it 3 times a week.

use a shampoo for dry/damaged hair, i love the rehab shampoo again from lush

also use a protecting serum everytime u hairdry or straighten ur hair as this is where most of the damage happens

i sound bossy lol but i used to do hairdressing at college, and my own hair is naturally black but i bleach it blonde and then put my red over it, and its shiny and soft as a babys bum cos i take good care of it yey go me!*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 14, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *
> if ur hair is in bad condition, do not cut it short as it will work even harder trying to grow and will make its condition worse...
> 
> get a very very good trim and maybe add some layers
> ...



what is protecting serum? Can I get it at Tesco or do I need to go somewhere special?


----------



## bexy (Dec 14, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> what is protecting serum? Can I get it at Tesco or do I need to go somewhere special?


*
u will be able to get it at tesco like an andrew collinge nicky clarke barbara daly one, sallys, boots, anywhere really, its often called heat defence spray. i use one by osis which i get from sallys, if u want to straighten ur curly hair loreal hot straight is really good for getting smooth sleek hair. any heat protecting serum or spray will do really as long as ur not putting heat onto unprotected hair as it will burn the heck outta it!*


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 14, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I have been growing out my hair...it is now below my shoulder blades, but it is looking rather dry and a mess. I have naturally wavy hair and it seems to get curlier the longer it gets.
> 
> I'm looking for tips on growing hair long. I need a hair cut, how much do I chop off? Are there any cute hair cuts for long and growing hair?
> 
> ...



Hi Donni!

Glad to hear you are joining the ranks of we long hairs. Here is some sage advice from me (and other long hairs) that might help get you thru the tough days of growing out. 

First, if you truly have aspirations of super long hair, (waist or beyond), you are going to have to change how you treat your hair. Long hair must be treated like fine lace and handled carefully. Use of proper brush/and or seamless comb is important. Staying away from things that dry or damage your hair like hair color, hair spray, hair dryers, hot curlers, and straightening irons is pretty much a must. I quit coloring and blow drying 5 years ago, and my hair is in so much better condition now than it ever was. 

Moisturizing treatments are important, and it helps to go with more natural hair products (less chemicals and sulfates). Lush has great products I hear and are highly recommended. Boots also has wonderful stuff, especially for us wavie hair girls. BTW...when I stopped blow drying I found out how wavie my hair was too. 

And if you are serious about the Long Hair experience I would invite you to join The Long Hair Community. It is a wonderful community of women and men with long hair, or growing long. There are lots of UK long hairs there that could advise you on products available in the UK. 

Re cutting: Hair grows on average 1/2" per month. So keep that in mind when trimming. Most of us long hairs do a thing called "dusting"...which is a very minimal trimming or dusting of the ends, approx 1/8" or less. I trim my ends twice per year, and trim my bangs every 6-8 weeks. And there are quite a few long hairs that never trim and have wonderful "fair tale" hair (uneven hemline, like you see in fairy tales). 

Hope this helps, and feel free to PM me if you have questions or need help with anything.

Sandie


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm going thru similar to what you are with my long hair. So any tips you get can help me too. My hair was tangling so I had to go get a trim. Turns out I went too long without getting it trimmed. So sad to hear about the hot rollers. I love them. I even have the microwave ones...


----------



## CodiBrock (Dec 14, 2007)

My hair is sort of medium-long. My bangs are 24", and the back is 27". I take shit poor care of it. *takes notes from this thread* 

I have bleached it 5 different times with 40 volume developer, and dyed it 6 times (raspberry, magenta, fuschia, purple, and green got bleached, and I just put black over the remnants of my green). Quite frankly, I'm surprised I still have hair. Especially because for the green, we bleached twice. 

I roughly brush my hair because I'm normally rushed in the morning. 

Yet, it still remains soft and shiny. 

I'm definitely going to start doing some of the things I've already read from previous posts though. My hair is one of my vanities, and I want to keep it in good condition.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sandie,

My hair is just below my shoulders now and I want to grow it. How can you make your hair look styled and neat if you don't blow dry it or straighten it? I know these things are damaging to the hair, but I have very thick hair and it is wavy and a bit unruly. When I don't use my hair styling equipment my hair looks messy etc.

Help!!! SOS!

Shosh


----------



## Tina (Dec 16, 2007)

My hair used to be almost to my hips some years ago and I cut it really short. Loved it short. I've been growing it out, but as it got longer, it just seems to look really thin, so I've cut it again, not short but somewhat beyond shoulder length and with layers, to make it look thicker. Some can have long hair, and I used to, but I just can't seem to any more, unless I want very thin, stringy-looking hair, and I don't. 

Listen to Sandie, though, she really knows her stuff, and has long, beautiful hair. Good luck to you.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 16, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Sandie,
> 
> My hair is just below my shoulders now and I want to grow it. How can you make your hair look styled and neat if you don't blow dry it or straighten it? I know these things are damaging to the hair, but I have very thick hair and it is wavy and a bit unruly. When I don't use my hair styling equipment my hair looks messy etc.
> 
> ...



Hi Shoshie...

You can learn to work with the curls, but allowing them to dry naturally, and then arrange them with a little bit of product and do the Cirly Girl thing.

A lot of us longhairs wear our hair in updo with pretty hairsticks or jeweled clips, etc., or ponytails with pretty clips, or secured with a fancy jaw clip. French twists are classic. I love weaing my hair in a french twist. Here are a few pics of my hair in updos...






A bun with a pretty silver Ficarre beack clip.





French twist with a France Luxe frence twist comb 





My knot bun with one of my own beaded HairStyx. (actually mde by me).

Hope this helps gives you some ideas.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Dec 16, 2007)

Shoshie - if you can find it, use a smoothing gel in your hair while its VERY wet, then let it dry naturally.

It sounds like your hair is a lot like mine was when it was long- and I did that everyday.

That and don't wash your hair every single day. Wash and condition, then condition only, and alternate everyday.

I know, i know.. it sounds WEIRD. But it works.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 17, 2007)

I have long, naturally curly hair. It's almost to my waist again. I did cut it off some years ago but the short look isn't for me.

I get it cut every couple of months (a half trim is what I call it) and my hairdresser keeps a couple layers in to give it good volume.

I shampoo every two days and condition every day. I try and mix up products to give my hair a break.

After showering I towel dry and use a hair pick to get all the knots out. Then I put in a quarter size dollop of gel throughout and let it air dry for a few minutes. I have bangs so I blowdry those so they're not all over the place. After that I use an extra strength hair spray and scrunch my curls. 

That's about it and it's soft and healthy and from what other people say..

Beautiful



Good luck with your hair growing, it can be a pain!


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 17, 2007)

I love how Sandie has her updos. I'd love to do something like that with my hair. I can do a french twist but not as good as hers. My late bbw grandma used to wear her hair in a french twist. When I was a kid I sowre I'd never wear my hair like that cuz it was for old people. Now I wear my hair like that sometimes lol...


----------



## Friday (Dec 17, 2007)

I've found that the American Cream (LUSH) that Bexy recommended is a great leave in conditioner even on my super fine hair. Doesn't make it heavy or greasy looking and smells wonderful. A little goes a long way so don't let the price scare you, the large bottle is a good investment. Just don't be surprised if people (of both sexes!) follow you around sniffing and asking 'What is that wonderful smell?'.


----------



## Emma (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm growing my hair out at the moment, but I've also got a bit of an undercut in at the back from when I had my fake dreads in. 

I'm lucky. My hair is in fantastic condition. It's thick, soft, shinny ect. It's only about 2 or 3" past my shoulders though at the moment. I can't remember the name of the conditioner I use, I think it's by Proclere professional, but you can only pick it up from a salon. It's only about £9 ($18) but you don't get that much of it. I also use Infatreat TP thermal protector by the same people for when I straighten my hair. It's helped keep my hair really soft and nice. As for the style, I've just cut a few layres in myself, and give it a tiny bit of a trim every now and then. 

I've always dyed, bleached and fucked around with my hair and I've been lucky enough for it to stay in super great condition.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 17, 2007)

sunnie1653 said:


> Shoshie - if you can find it, use a smoothing gel in your hair while its VERY wet, then let it dry naturally.
> 
> It sounds like your hair is a lot like mine was when it was long- and I did that everyday.
> 
> ...



It makes perfect sense. I do wash my hair too much also.
Thanks Melina. Have a Happy New Year an 2008.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 17, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Hi Shoshie...
> 
> You can learn to work with the curls, but allowing them to dry naturally, and then arrange them with a little bit of product and do the Cirly Girl thing.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much Sandie. I am loving those hair accessories. I think you are right that hair dryers and straighteners ruin your hair. I have been cutting down on their use, but I shall try to cut them out all together.

Happy New Year to you and your Hub, and Daughter and Grandson.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 17, 2007)

Sandie,

Thanks so much for your advice. My hair is nowhere near as long as yours, I'm just now getting into long territory. Your hair is so thick!!! My hair tends to shed like mad once it starts getting long so it feels really thin.

I might just get it cut once more to ensure the dead stuff is gone cuz it looks so stringy and bleh. I wish my hair was as full and heavy as yours...so pretty.

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply. I am determined to let it grow a lot longer, I look like a different person with long hair


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 17, 2007)

missaf said:


> I love tying my hair up in an updo! I love the long hair, but I find it hard to do much with my hair because it is *so* thick and wavy.



Yes, my dear, I was impressed with how much hair you have. Very thick indeed! But one day you'll be grateful that it is this thick...when everyone else your age is complaining of thinning hair. 



missaf said:


> Sandie, next time we meet I need to get you to play with my hair and show me a new updo or three!



I would be more than happy to. I love playing with others hair. I'd like to french braid your hair, it would look very pretty. And updos, yes!!!! I know lots of updos!!



cherylharrell said:


> I love how Sandie has her updos. I'd love to do something like that with my hair. I can do a french twist but not as good as hers. My late bbw grandma used to wear her hair in a french twist. When I was a kid I sowre I'd never wear my hair like that cuz it was for old people. Now I wear my hair like that sometimes lol...



Thanks, Cheryl. I wear updos most of the time, especially at home. It protects the hair and keeps it more moist. Leaving it hanging can dry it out more than you realize. Especially if it is rubbing on your clothing all day.

A few more tricks for those wanting to take better care of longer hair...

1. Satin pillowcases. You have no idea how damaging cotton pillowcases can be to your hair (strips moisture from your hair). An inexpensive satin pillowcase will work miracles on your hair...much less damage. 

2. Several here have mentioned less washing, which is a very good idea. There are many long hairs that have learned the benefits of "conditioner only" washes, commonly known as CO. Yes that's right no shampoo. 

Most shampoos have sulfates in them which are harsh and damaging, which is why many long hairs refuse to shampoo. Instead they buy inexpensive conditioners (ie: Vo5, White Rain @ .99 cents a bottle), and use it as a shampoo. You would wet the hair as usual, then use a liberal amount of conditioner and rub it into the scalp until it gets a light lather. Then leave it on the hair while you finish your shower or bath, and rinse. There are enough surfactants (mild cleansers) in the conditioners that they can cleanse your scalp and hair with little to no damage. Keep in mind however, if your scalp is used to a regular daily shampoo, it make take it a bit to adjust to CO washing. So be willing to give it a few weeks trial before you make a final decision on whether it works for you or not. But truly many long hairs do this with superb results. It keeps more of your natural scalp oils, which will keep your hair protected and in a healthier state.

Let us know how you do with this if you try it.


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 18, 2007)

This may sound icky but I only wash my hair once a week. It takes too long for it to dry if I were to do it daily. I've been trying to air dry it alot lately so I don't have to use hair dryers on it...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 18, 2007)

My hair is to my hips right now. I have had it short at certain points in my life but typically it is somewhere between my middle back and waist in length. Anyway, here are a few things I do to keep it nice. 1. Don't wash your hair too often. Skip a day if you can. My hair doesn't look great when I skip a day but I do notice it is much healthier looking after some off and on skipping. 2. On a weekend or when you have free time don't wash for a few days. Gently comb the natural oils through your hair and that will help it revive. 3. Buns, knots, braids are great for keeping most of your hair neat and tangle-free. However, they damage the ends of your hair badly if you don't remove them gently (I am very guilty of this). Skrunchies (sp?) seem to do less damage than rubber bands, even the tangle-free ones. 4. When you wash your hair leave the conditioner in (especially on the ends) while you finish showering. Gently massage it in and let it be until you have to get out of the shower. 5. Don't be afraid to trim your hair. You'll know by the look and feel of your hair when it is time to trim. 6. Change up your shampoo. All shampoos will leave buildup after a while. Changing shampoos can be like rinsing away the lackluster-ness and starting new. 7. Once your hair looks like it lacking life, shine, and it just won't repair even after all trying various things...chop it. Be brave! My hair always looks much, much healthier and grows in more nicely after a good chop. Plus, if you have really long hair donate it to Locks of Love. It's a great cause and it will help you feel better about loosing your hard earned long hair. 

Good luck


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 18, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> .... My hair always looks much, much healthier and grows in more nicely after a good chop. Plus, if you have really long hair donate it to Locks of Love. It's a great cause and it will help you feel better about loosing your hard earned long hair. ...



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! I gotta get you all of this "Locks of Love" kick. Locks of Love is NOT a good cause. Less than 5% of the hair actually donated makes it into wigs that are "sold" (not given) to cancer patients. 95% of the hair donated to Locks of Love is sold to commercial wig makers. If you want to do something wonderful for people who have cancer, donate money to the American Cancer Society, but please do not donate your hair to Locks of Love.

[/rant] 

I will return you to your regular thread about the care and treatment of fabulous long hair!


----------



## Suze (Dec 18, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *
> if ur hair is in bad condition, do not cut it short as it will work even harder trying to grow and will make its condition worse...
> *



I'm not question your knowledge bexy, but why would it make it's condition worse? It's just naturally (NOT heat damaged hair) that grows out again, right?


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 18, 2007)

I have oily hair so if i dont wash every other day, my hair is awful looking. I try to forego washing it for three to four days once a month. Just not leave the house 

One of teh things i have always done is to air dry my hair. I also am VERY generous with my conditioner. I put a big glob on the hair and let it sit in my hair while i shower for a minimum of 4 minutes. I also put a intensive moisturizing treatment on once to twice a month. I grew my hair to my butt more than once. I was lame and cut it all off last year and am growing it back right now. I had headaches frequently and blamed it on the weight of my hair but it turned out it was diet related.. so i started growing my hair back out  It's now down to my bra strap. I'm hoping by xmas next year it'll be to my waist. I get a minimalist trim every 4-5 months.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 18, 2007)

My hair is currently longer than it's ever been. I could never grow my hair long when I was living with my parents as we have very hard water and minerals built up on my hair.

My struggle with long hair is trying to maintain it and keep it nice looking without doing the typical blowdry or straighten that many women do. Once in awhile (if I knew how), it would look amazing. But I'm more of a natural look (like those crazy longhairs!).

Lately I've been twisting my wet hair into low buns in the morning, then undoing this around mid day and sporting a messy, slightly wavy look. It's mostly just messy, but I like to think the additional waves make me look windswept not unkempt. 

Good advice overall. I'd love to figure out the roller-y goodness, cause I could definitely rock a head of curls.

Good luck, Donni. You'd like great w/ curly hair!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 18, 2007)

susieQ said:


> > Originally Posted by bexylicious
> >
> > if ur hair is in bad condition, do not cut it short as it will work even harder trying to grow and will make its condition worse...
> 
> ...



I'm not sure how short Bexy is talking but I do agree with not going too short. Shoulder length for mid-back or longer hair I think is best. At least it's always been good for me.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 18, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! I gotta get you all of this "Locks of Love" kick. Locks of Love is NOT a good cause. Less than 5% of the hair actually donated makes it into wigs that are "sold" (not given) to cancer patients. 95% of the hair donated to Locks of Love is sold to commercial wig makers. If you want to do something wonderful for people who have cancer, donate money to the American Cancer Society, but please do not donate your hair to Locks of Love.
> 
> [/rant]
> 
> I will return you to your regular thread about the care and treatment of fabulous long hair!



Sandie, I did not know this and I really hope it isn't true. I've donated 3 times in honor of my cousin and planned to do it again after the new year. I'll be very hurt and deeply disappointed if it was for nothing...especially when it meant so much to me to do it in his name.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 18, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Sandie, I did not know this and I really hope it isn't true. I've donated 3 times in honor of my cousin and planned to do it again after the new year. I'll be very hurt and deeply disappointed if it was for nothing...especially when it meant so much to me to do it in his name.



Sweetie...I am sorry but it is true. 

I've been a regular at a forum for long haired women and men for 4 years now. Many people there like me have quite long hair, and we are always getting people telling us we should cut our hair and donate to LoL (Locks of Love). Getting sick of hearing about LoL some of the folks at the forum decided to investigate the so called "charity", and found out the truth about them. If you need links to information, I will go get it all for you and post it here. But yes, what I posted it true. They do not have a good rating with the BBB (Better Business Bureau) either. It really bothers me that so many people do not know the truth about them, and continue to donate. They get tons of hair, and most of it is sold to commercial wig makers. Like I siad they even make the very few so called "recipients" of their wigs, pay something for them. No, LoL is not what they profess to be.

Nancy, you should not feel bad about donating. You did not know, and your heart was in the right place. Just look for a different charity from here on out.


----------



## Friday (Dec 19, 2007)

Google 'donating hair' NancyGirl. Several places besides the discredited Locks of Love come up. Pantene's Great Lengths program for one.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 19, 2007)

Nancy, please do not be overly anxious about having donated your hair to Locks Of Love. I realize there are many opinions on that organization, and it certainly seems like there is a lot of misinformation and/or confusion surrounding this charity, but, your hair, especially if it was in good shape, might very well have been included in a couple of wigs which made their way to the top of a deserving head. Looks like they are in good standing with the BBB ( maybe they were n ot in the past? ), but, anyway, you did a good deed. No matter who you go with next time, remember that.


----------



## k1009 (Dec 19, 2007)

Be gentle when washing your hair. I had no idea how rough I was with my hair when washing until I complained to my hairdresser about what a bitch tangles were and was told to pay attention when my hair was washed. Amazing... it's so gentle, no forcing the tangles out by pulling, just working through small amounts of a quality shampoo and conditioner and taking the time to rinse thoroughly. I also try to massage my scalp when I condition. Mostly though I can't be bothered and just pop into the salon to have it done. Which brings me to another point, washing your hair too ofte is not good. Even once every two days is excessive. Try and leave at least a week between washings. While it may be difficult at first, the oiliness will pass with time and your hair will be wonderfully soft and shiny. Treatments such as dying or straightening or even using a hairdryer are hell on hair. I weaned myself off blowdries slowly but I'll still go through periods where all I want is poker straight hair and I notice my scalp becomes dry and the hair feels almost bristle like. 

Last of all, a mason pearson brush is my secret weapon against horrible hair. I use the nylon and boar bristle mix (you might not want this brush if you're an animal rights person) and make sure to brush twice daily all over. It distributes the oil from your scalp to the very end of your hair and makes it super shiny.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 19, 2007)

k1009 said:


> Be gentle when washing your hair. I had no idea how rough I was with my hair when washing until I complained to my hairdresser about what a bitch tangles were and was told to pay attention when my hair was washed. Amazing... it's so gentle, no forcing the tangles out by pulling, just working through small amounts of a quality shampoo and conditioner and taking the time to rinse thoroughly. I also try to massage my scalp when I condition. Mostly though I can't be bothered and just pop into the salon to have it done. Which brings me to another point, washing your hair too ofte is not good. Even once every two days is excessive. Try and leave at least a week between washings. While it may be difficult at first, the oiliness will pass with time and your hair will be wonderfully soft and shiny. Treatments such as dying or straightening or even using a hairdryer are hell on hair. I weaned myself off blowdries slowly but I'll still go through periods where all I want is poker straight hair and I notice my scalp becomes dry and the hair feels almost bristle like.
> 
> Last of all, a mason pearson brush is my secret weapon against horrible hair. I use the nylon and boar bristle mix (you might not want this brush if you're an animal rights person) and make sure to brush twice daily all over. It distributes the oil from your scalp to the very end of your hair and makes it super shiny.




I'm not long hair material then. I have to wash daily as I have psoriasis on my scalp and I get very flaky if I dont shampoo and condition every day Guess I will just cut it and stick to shoulder length then.

When my hair is wet I dont brush it, I use a pick and gently comb it out with that. Dunno if that's they way to do it, but when I brush my hair I can hear it snapping and breaking, so I don't brush it anymore.


----------



## k1009 (Dec 19, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I'm not long hair material then. I have to wash daily as I have psoriasis on my scalp and I get very flaky if I dont shampoo and condition every day Guess I will just cut it and stick to shoulder length then.
> 
> When my hair is wet I dont brush it, I use a pick and gently comb it out with that. Dunno if that's they way to do it, but when I brush my hair I can hear it snapping and breaking, so I don't brush it anymore.



Oooh, I'm sorry to hear that. Several of my family members have eczema and it's a daily battle to deal with the raw red skin and itching without killing someone. Skin disorders suck just because there's so much damn skin for them be on. 

Is there any sort of med that could help the flakiness?

I don't think daily washing is that much of a dealbreaker for long hair, but it doesn't give the oils a chance to do their oily goodness. They say work with what you've got; if you want long hair really badly then why not give it a go? Worst that can happen is that you'll need a haircut.

My hairdressers have always declared fatwas on clients who brush wet hair, so you're totally doing the right thing. Is there a chance that you're using the wrong kind of brush? The ones with little bobbles on the end just plow through tangles, breaking any hair that doesn't immediately separate from its friends, they're just a recipe for disaster. One of the reasons I love mason pearson brushes so much is that they won't go through tangles - you have to get them out yourself with a comb or by using the finger method - and only serve to distribute the oil from scalp to tip. 

Also, what about some sort of serum on the ends of your hair? Lots of the commercial ones contain silicone which is apparently a no no, as is silicone in shampoo and conditioner. Not sure why, though. Instead of serum I use a small dab of olive oil massaged into my palms and then worked through the ends of my hair which helps to detangle it and also keep it wonderfully smooth. 

Oh wow I am so vain :blush: how can I write so much about hair???

Finally if you want your hair to smell lovely put some rosewater in a spray bottle and spritz it on every now and then. If you use a medicated shampoo (some of them are rank, never found a good dandruff shampoo) it's nice to cover up the chemical smell with something a bit more natural. The rosewater doesn't affect your hair in any way unless you have a rose allergy as it's just rose essence and water.


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 20, 2007)

I'll have to try the gentle when washing your hair thing when washing my hair. I had no idea you should brush your hair when it's wet. I admit I do that as well as comb it. I'm reading some interesting tips on here...


----------



## Red (Dec 20, 2007)

If you have it cut shorter, get LOADS of layers put in, as many as your head can handle. I just had my hair cut, about 2 inches off the length and a wigs worth off the overall thickness in layers. It feels longer, stronger and thicker. I'm just like you, I have to wash my hair daily, cannot stand the grease. The best tip I can give, it to rinse your hair out as much as possible after conditioning, then give it a quick rinse with cold water to give it some extra shine.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 20, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I'm not long hair material then. I have to wash daily as I have psoriasis on my scalp and I get very flaky if I dont shampoo and condition every day Guess I will just cut it and stick to shoulder length then.




oh whatever. don't fret, you can absolutely wash long hair every day. 
not CRAZY long, like to your butt long, but if that's how long you want your hair you're going to have a lot more annoyances than not being able to wash it every day.
reasonably long hair can be washed every day, no problem. 
you just have to invest in quality shampoos and conditioners, and don't manhandle it. which is good advice for all hair, short or long.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey Donni! Totally not trying to hijack but I'm thinking of cutting my hair too. But getting bangs. I havent had anything besides side swept bangs in soooo many years. I'm thinking about this look style. Any suggestions? 

View attachment mel_c_2_wenn1615331.jpg


----------



## Red (Dec 20, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Hey Donni! Totally not trying to hijack but I'm thinking of cutting my hair too. But getting bangs. I havent had anything besides side swept bangs in soooo many years. I'm thinking about this look style. Any suggestions?





Bangs are fun, but every time I got my hair cut they just kept getting bigger and thicker. I like how they look on me but I'm growing mine out for a bit so I can have them cut back thinner. Make sure you own a medium sized bristle barrel brush, some decent scissors for 'perfectionist' trimming, hairspray and some straighteners! 


Go for it, it makes a striking change and they look great when 'in position!' 




View attachment 32892




Fat chick with fat bangs!


----------



## Red (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh, and if my neck was about 5 inches longer I would be sporting this little number right now...



View attachment 32893




So gorgeous!

fringe+eyeliner=:smitten:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 20, 2007)

Red said:


> Bangs are fun, but every time I got my hair cut they just kept getting bigger and thicker. I like how they look on me but I'm growing mine out for a bit so I can have them cut back thinner. Make sure you own a medium sized bristle barrel brush, some decent scissors for 'perfectionist' trimming, hairspray and some straighteners!
> 
> 
> Go for it, it makes a striking change and they look great when 'in position!'
> ...



Dude..... your hawt! I should get bangs if I can be as good looking as you. 
PS.... I have all the required equipment.


----------



## Red (Dec 20, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> PS.... I have all the required equipment.




Hehee, I never doubted you for a second! Oooh missus, can you PM me your address please, got some stuff to send ya x


----------



## elle camino (Dec 20, 2007)

red, you and i need to talk about these babies we're going to have. 

and sasha, i say go for it. everyone's always tripping on us roundfaced girls who want blunt bangs like that, because they make our faces look more round. well hey guess what! round faces are super cute. so remind me again why i should care about mine looking rounder?
/rant.

get the bangs.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 28, 2007)

Once your hair's grown out, if you want curls these are fabulous for longer lengths and are very kind to hair. The medium and large rollers work best.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_i...ds=caruso steam&rh=i:aps,k:caruso steam,i:hpc


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 28, 2007)

So I just found out scrunchi's are very expensive here in the UK, lol. I just spent £23 on 9 of them, but they are good quality. I haven't worn scruchi's since the 90's lol. That's the last time my hair was super long as well. It feels nice...and less tangly. The covered bands kept taking out wads of hair with them...and I shed loads with long hair so that wasn't helping any.

I'm excited about committing to long hair. Though I do have the lust for a cute angled bob. I will resist.

I colour my hair to have it uber long, but I would like it down to my bum I have also stopped blow drying my hair. Lets see how much difference it makes


----------



## CrankySpice (Dec 28, 2007)

Y'all have inspired me to grow back my long locks. I used to have hair to the top of my bum, then cut it off to above the shoulder about a year and a half ago because I wanted to go blond (which I did). I have a loooong way to go to get it where it used to be, right now it's just 4 inches past my shoulders. But I do miss it.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 7, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> Moisturizing treatments are important, and it helps to go with more natural hair products (less chemicals and sulfates). Lush has great products I hear and are highly recommended.



Wow, you really know your stuff. Lots of great info. 



> BTW...when I stopped blow drying I found out how wavie my hair was too.



Yeah, I never blow dry my hair. Much too harsh. Always made a mess out of my frizzy hair. Kinda gave me a finger in a lightsocket look.


----------



## bexy (Jan 10, 2008)

susieQ said:


> I'm not question your knowledge bexy, but why would it make it's condition worse? It's just naturally (NOT heat damaged hair) that grows out again, right?





NancyGirl74 said:


> I'm not sure how short Bexy is talking but I do agree with not going too short. Shoulder length for mid-back or longer hair I think is best. At least it's always been good for me.



*yes i meant short, like a short hairstyle. something like a bob is fine. If you had long hair that has been damaged or is in bad condition over time that puts stress on the hair follice. if you take all of the weight away the follicle wonders what the crap is going on and starts working overtime trying to get the weight back ie grow a bit quicker, and thus the hair that grows u may find will be finer and not in not as good condition. it can also affect ur scalp.

i hope i talk some sense lol!
*


----------



## Suze (Jan 10, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *yes i meant short, like a short hairstyle. something like a bob is fine. If you had long hair that has been damaged or is in bad condition over time that puts stress on the hair follice. if you take all of the weight away the follicle wonders what the crap is going on and starts working overtime trying to get the weight back ie grow a bit quicker, and thus the hair that grows u may find will be finer and not in not as good condition. it can also affect ur scalp.
> 
> i hope i talk some sense lol!
> *



got it!
...............


----------



## ekmanifest (Jan 12, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Sandie, I did not know this and I really hope it isn't true. I've donated 3 times in honor of my cousin and planned to do it again after the new year. I'll be very hurt and deeply disappointed if it was for nothing...especially when it meant so much to me to do it in his name.



I just looked up their 990 and they do report program services revenue from selling excess donated hair to wig manufactures, but those funds go back into the materials that are required to make the hair pieces. I'm not sure where you saw that they were not endorsed by the BBB. The BBB doesn't endorse charities - it has WiseGiving guideline, of which, looking at their financial statements, they fall well within. It says that they made and donated 1,700 hair pieces for children in the year of the 990 and there was no waiting list, so children were allowed to pick their hair color. If they had more requests for hair pieces, they would sell less - but there is really nothing wrong, that I can see, with how they are managing the charity and performing operations. (I'm a non-profit consultant).


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Jan 19, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> I just looked up their 990 and they do report program services revenue from selling excess donated hair to wig manufactures, but those funds go back into the materials that are required to make the hair pieces. I'm not sure where you saw that they were not endorsed by the BBB. The BBB doesn't endorse charities - it has WiseGiving guideline, of which, looking at their financial statements, they fall well within. It says that they made and donated 1,700 hair pieces for children in the year of the 990 and there was no waiting list, so children were allowed to pick their hair color. If they had more requests for hair pieces, they would sell less - but there is really nothing wrong, that I can see, with how they are managing the charity and performing operations. (I'm a non-profit consultant).



Thanks for that info! I don't think people should feel bad for donating to them.


----------



## cherylharrell (Jul 11, 2008)

I bet they are pretty. I bought some hair sticks once off a sale rack in Claires for fifty cents or $1 but lost them outta my hair a few days later. Due to that I am scare to buy more even tho I'd love to get more...


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 11, 2008)

missaf said:


> I got the most beautiful hair stix in the mail today from Sandie :wubu:
> 
> Pix to come soonish! I'm going to go in style to Vegas with my new hair jewelry.
> 
> I'm now officially addicted to hair stix and could spend a whole pay check on these things!



I'm soooo glad you liked them, Missa. And I seriously hope you have a ball in Vegas. Can't wait for the pics!!

hugs,


----------

